# Gaithersburg Sub Needed



## Snow_Pusher (Sep 4, 2007)

Looking for someone to pick up a townhouse development in gaithersburg. Road and walks. Need in place ASAP. Call or email for details.
Rob
443-220-5745

Athens Place, Gaithersburg MD 20878
MSN MAP OF PROPERTY


----------



## Snow_Pusher (Sep 4, 2007)

Just to clear things up a little, this project consists of the following










Public walkways only and the roadway at either end of the development. Also will need ice treatment.


----------



## Snow_Pusher (Sep 4, 2007)

Hmmm.... Anyone?


----------



## Snow_Pusher (Sep 4, 2007)

Anyone know anyone that might know someone willing to pick this up?


----------



## Snow_Pusher (Sep 4, 2007)

Paying $95 / hr : Truck
+ Labor + Materials


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

bump. some one needs some work out there....payup


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

how wide are those walks and where can you put the snow for the roads?
Pm me and we can talk.


----------



## Snow_Pusher (Sep 4, 2007)

You've Got Pm


----------

